

ITunes just deleted all the music on my iPhone after downloading a podcast - angilly
http://ryanangilly.com/post/707963342/itunes-just-deleted-all-the-music-on-my-iphone

======
st3fan
Maybe you pushed a wrong button or set a wrong option. Just sync your music
again and you're back in business.

~~~
angilly
it was a free podcast that i downloaded from iTunes on the phone. no syncing
was involved.

